# Those CraZZZY Mormons



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So how do you feel about the Florida radio interviewer questioning Boozer about Utah and saying it's a horrible place to live and those crazy mormons?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Didn't bother me too much. I would much rather live here than Florida, and I guess we don't have to worry about that guy coming here either

But he makes a good point, those Mormons are pretty psychotic with all those wives and that voodoo magic stuff that they do... :lol:

Just kidding, I'm one of 'em


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> But he makes a good point, those Mormons are pretty psychotic with all those wives and that voodoo magic stuff that they do... :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, I'm one of 'em


They allow you to have more then one. :shock: Now that is crazy. :lol: Is having more than One a sport? :wink:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

if you can handle more than one props to ya!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

It doesn't bother me that people from the outside don't like Utah.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> It doesn't bother me that people from the outside don't like Utah.


It makes me smile when people from Utah refer to anything outside our borders as "the outside"... or people from out of Utah as outsiders. :lol: Seriously? We're not on an island here and Utah is neither exempt from nor has a monopoly on odd crap. I'm surprised there wasn't a discussion regarding growing horns or secretive child sacrifice ceremonies in the ESA before Jazz games. There are a lot of far fetched, imaginative things out there about Mo's and Utah but the comedy is provided by lines of thought and/or false sterotypes both in and out of our state. :wink:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The idiotic stereotypes are not all bad. They are what help keep Utah from becoming the next Colorado. (and that is mostly a good thing)  



I have to admit that Booze was surprisingly diplomatic in his answer though. Maybe his agent is catching the idea that re-upping with the Jazz is his best move after all. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > But he makes a good point, those Mormons are pretty psychotic with all those wives and that voodoo magic stuff that they do... :lol:
> ...


Ah.....define "having more than one"

voodoo? multiple wives? horns? boozers? odd crap? ESA?

The Sports section is very complicated.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

hellboy was babtized last week,warron jeffs realy is a secret mormom, and we do sacrafice virgins in the esa. 

i thought it was funny.


----------

